# Do metric chisels play well in an imperial shop?



## MrDan (May 26, 2009)

Hey everyone, I've been thinking about purchasing a set of chisels that are measured in metric and therefore do not equate to the standard imperial measurements that we're all used to in the states. For example 14mm (11/20") & 20mm (39/50") instead of 12mm (1/2") & 19mm (3/4").

They end up being really close to the standard fractions but are off by just a hair. Can anyone see this creating problems while performing certain chisel operations for any reason? 
I can't think of anything but just wanted to throw the question out there in case someone else has ever run into an issue with this.

Thanks for any insights you might have.


----------



## rkober (Feb 15, 2012)

I think there are some cases that could be an issue. For example mortises. I just ran into this myself where my "1/4" " chisel was to tight to match a 1/4" dado. Obviously you can make adjustments or even regrind the chisel (provided it's oversized). I don't think it's a deal breaker but be aware so you're not disappointed.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

But if its metric, it's not made in the USA. If it's not made in the USA, we all know it's crap. If it's crap, then it won't play well in our shops.

Is this logic true?


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

My marples chisels (sheffield, england) are etched with imperial measurements but were actually built to metric specs. It's never been an issue for me.


----------



## LeChuck (Jan 6, 2010)

Seems to me that most chisels out there are actually metric sized even when sold and marked in imperial measurements.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

You rarely use a chisel to cut the exact width of the body (except maybe when chopping mortises), so I think you're fine either way.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Mortises are the main problem. Just get a set of imperial mortise chisels and use the metrics for bench chisels. I don't know about you but I really mostly only chop 1/4" and 3/8" mortises anyway so you only need them in a few sizes.


----------



## MrDan (May 26, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys, that's about what I thought. I've got imperial mortise chisels so I'm good in that department.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*The chips created by a metric chisel can only be picked up by a metric vacuum.*

I know 'cause I have a set of metric chisels!


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

excuses are a dime a dozen

if you cant count a chisel will be of little use


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Bench need to be sharp and hold an edge.
Mine were made in Germany years ago.

My mortice "pig stickers" are of English origin.
If I ever wear them out, I'd probably buy from the same companies.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

As some have said, I think most chisels are actually created in metric but are then stamped with their closest imperial equivalent. I think you have to get pretty high end chisels (think Lie Nielsen) to get true imperial sizes.

I have metric mortise chisels and I haven't had a problem.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Mine metric/fractional chisels are Sandvick which I got for .75¢/$ because the top of the case had some scratches but none of the chisels were effected. A good set in my opinion and they marked as both metric and fractional as follows:
6mm 1/4" and actually measure 15/64" .241" 
10mm 3/8" " " " 25/64" .395" 
12mm 1/2" " " " 15/32" .471" 
18mm 3/4" " " " 45/64" .708" 
25mm 1" " " " 63/64" .981" 
32mm 1-1/4" " " " 1-17/64" 1.260"

The only one that causes me any problem is the 3/8" as it is actually oversize and it is one I use a lot!


----------

